
Show HN: Pixel – Open-Source UI Kit (MIT License) - themesberg
https://github.com/themesberg/pixel-bootstrap-ui-kit
======
themesberg
Pixel is a free, fully responsive, modern Bootstrap UI Kit that will help you
build creative and professional websites. Use our components and sections,
switch some Sass variables to build and arrange pages to best suit your needs.
Use gulp for an advanced workflow and generate minified code seamlessly.

It features over 80 components and 6 example pages including pricing, contact,
about and login/register pages.

------
pmestha
The UI looks neat. But, how do you distribute the pro version?

